# thaddius' Console Classic 2012 Edition: Round 11



## thaddius (Mar 27, 2012)

The Nintendo DS reigns victorious, as evidenced by this poll. Completely expected, but interesting none the less!

Before we get into anything descriptive, let's recap the rules again!


Spoiler



Each week, video game history will be put to the test to see which console or handheld is the greatest. There can only be one!

Vote for your favourite and follow it through to the end as we try to determine GBATemp's favourite console/handheld!

Consoles and handhelds will face off in brackets comprised of their generation. Because there can only be one, in the event of a tie I will cast a tie-breaking vote. Once a winner has been declared for each generation, the console winners and the handheld winners will face off in individual brackets. Once an ultimate console and ultimate handheld have been chosen, they will face off against each other to see who is the greatest!

For a concrete example of the brackets, see the image at the bottom of this post.



So what do we have in store this week? Could it be the _current_ generation of consoles? Why, I do believe that it is! So what do we have in store? While certain companies continue to maintain the status quo of "more power!", one company went out on a limb and tried something different. Now, I don't _really_ have to explain this stuff to you, but here's a half-assed approach anyway.

*This Week's Challengers are:*

*The Microsoft Xbox 360*
*




*
This fine console got a bit of a headstart on the others, being released in 2005. After the relative success of the original Xbox, Microsoft managed to follow it up with a nicely featured system with a fantastic controller and a robust online service.

Due to the out of control sales of the Wii, Microsoft hoped to capitalize on this motion gaming trend with the Kinect. Strangely enough, the Kinect continues to be successful in a time when motion gaming seems stale and overplayed. Who knew?

The Xbox 360 was not without problems though. The infamous Red Ring of Death that plagued early models of the system continues to haunt fans of the system. And the failure of the HD-DVD medium was a blow to the system and it's over-priced player peripheral.

The Xbox initially outsold the PlayStation 3 month to month, and while it still outsells the PS3 in total sales, Sony's console is at least (on average) on par with the PS3 in monthly sales. As of January the  Xbox 360 has sold approximately 65.8 million units, and it's best selling game is Kinect Adventures with 18 million units. Kinect Adventures is a pack-in with the Kinect though, and I can't find info on the best selling non-pack-in game.

*The Nintendo Wii*
*



*
Ah yes. The system everyone loves to hate and hates to love. In the dying days of the Gamecube Nintendo teased their 'Revolution' to the world, promising a change in gaming as we knew it. With speculation abound we eventually got to see the Wii remote; a controller that used accelerometers, etc. to track movement. While this piqued the interest of a lot of gamers, the underpowpered hardware and SD output had a lot of people wondering what Nitnendo was thinking.

While self proclaimed 'hardcore' gamers despise the idea of the weak little console that lets you waive your arms around, they can't ignore the huge response it received. The Wii has sold an impressive 94.97 million units to date, in an extremely short amount of time.

Hardware sales, while impressive, don't tell the whole story though. While some games did quite well for themselves, most did not. And a large majority of those that did well were Nintendo produced games. Quality issues, lacklustre advertising, unknown properties, all these things are possible reasons why not a lot of third party developers could really make money off the Wii.

The Wii has become an homebrewer's dream, as it is so ridiculously hackable, and the number of resources available (Homebrew channel, Homebrew broswer, a myriad of emulators, etc.) only sweeten the deal that much more.

As a testament to the nature of the new market the Wii captured though, it's best-selling game, that isn't a pack-in, is Wii Play with 26.7 million units sold (probably because it came with an extra Wii remote).

*The Sony PlayStation 3*
*



*
In 2007, Sony released what was the obvious evolution of the PlayStation 2, the PlayStation 3. A fully featured multi-media device, the PS3 boasted a powerful cell processor, Blu-ray medium, and out-of-the-box wireless capabilities. Amid ridicule, Sony abandoned their ergonomic controller for a classic look to appease their fan-base.

At first the PS3 seemed like it would have no problems at all; it was powerful, twas the cheapest Bluray player out there, and it could play vid-yo games. What could go wrong? Apparently a $499 launch price (for the basic version) and a slew of awful launch titles is what could go wrong.

The cell processor, while an impressive piece of kit, was new and was notoriously difficult to program for, resulting in some awful games in the first year of the system. While there were some great ones to come out of that first year, they were buried under what some felt was shovelware. A price drop, the death of the HD-DVD, the addition of rumble to the SixAxis controller, and a dearth of good games managed to turn that around though, and before long the PS3 was a viable contender against the 360. Finally, the PS3's features were able to shine!

Everyone knows about GeoHot's hacking of the system, that led to Sony filing a lawsuit against him and removing Linux from the PS3, which may have been the inspiration for the Anonymous attacks on Sony, which resulted in the loss of personal data (apparently including passwords and the answers to security questions, I did not know that until today), and encrypted credit card info, which resulted in Sony shutting down their online system for a month. Not only is that a long, convoluted sentence, but it's also a quagmire of fanboy flame fuel that I'm not going to get into. Just know that it happened.

Eventually Sony felt just as Microsoft did about the Wii: that it was poor tech that could easily be replicated and it's market share could be stolen. To that end, Sony released their Move controls to the masses. So far the PlayStation Move has sold close to 9 million units. While that's not anywhere near what the Kinect sold, Sony still considers it to be a success. Hopefully we'll see some compelling stuff from it soon.

The PlayStation 3 has, so far, sold 62 million units, and it's best-selling game is apparently Call of Duty: Black Ops (according to Wikipedia), although there are no sales figures on that.

*Housekeeping!!!*

So that's that. We're done with the console generations! Next week will be the end of the handheld generations, and then we're going to find out what we all think is the best of each group! Exciting, no? No. o_o

Here's what the brackets look like, BTW:




Who will win? It could be you!*

*note: It can't be you.

So long, folks!

EDIT: Dangit. I called it the 10th when it should be the 11th. Ah well. Vote now!

EDIT: #2. Thanks to whoever modified the title to make it say round 11.

EDIT #3: The poll is now closed. I'll post the results soon.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 27, 2012)

Voted for PS3.

Mostly because I find the PS3 games to be better than the Wii ones. Not that the Wii doesn't have great games, I'm just a bit disappointed in the quantity of those good titles on the Wii. People will probably start stating that the Wii has fantastic games and graphics aren't everything, but IMHO playing a Wii game after a PS3 game makes it feel like going from PS3 to PS2. If Dolphin like graphics were available on the Wii (I was kinda stunned by the environment after loading a few titles in Dolphin), I could have possibly voted for Wii.

Not really expecting anything else except Wii reign here because of the easy hackability ie. everyone can load all the games they want from a USB HDD.


----------



## prowler (Mar 27, 2012)

pee ess triple
only one i've kept and not sold.


360 has superior online though


----------



## thaddius (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm personally expecting this to come down between the Xbox 360 and the PS3. Wii interest has waned as far as I can tell. I'm in a game dev college program and no one there will willingly admit that they love the Wii (except me, but I like all the consoles).

Personally, I've gravitated toward the 360. I find the PlayStation controller annoying, especially those new triggers they added. And Sony didn't get their shit together quick enough for me to have built up a big enough library of games for it. If it's a cross platform title that I want to play, I get it for the 360, no question. I'm also not a huge fan of the direction JRPGs have taken in the last 10 years, so I'm not interested in most of the PS3 exclusives.

Also, I refuse to pay for Xbox Live. I have enough free months and weekends that came with games I bought, as well as the promotional weekends Microsoft puts on, to make it so I never have to pay.

If I were to vote, the 360 would get mine. The PS3 is a nice system, but I haven't played with it in a long while. I do play the Wii a lot though when I'm not Skyrimming.


----------



## emigre (Mar 27, 2012)

Online
360>PS3>The Plague>Wii
Exclusives
PS3>Wii>360
Media
PS3>360>Wii
Piracy
Wii>360>PS3
Controller
360>PS3>Wii
JRPGs
PS2

I own both a PS3 and Wii. PS3 wins here, there really isn't a contest.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 27, 2012)

Wii.... everything else is just too expensive for me and I can't afford it right now
maybe someday I will get a ps3


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2012)

Voted PS3 despite the fact that I spent the least time with it. The Wii has a great motion controller and homebrew capabilities but suffers from lackluster hardware and Online features that are a generation behind. The 360 has great Online capabilities, is a good media hub and has great games, but Kinect is just a glorified EyeToy and it lacks tactile response plus due to old age its hardware became only adequate if not lacking nowadays, not to even mention the fact that its homebrew scene is non-existant. The PS3 is where it's at - good and free Online, best hardware out there, great games, Wii-like PSMove, the EyeToy, Custom Firmware and lots of homebrew applications for it, PSP connectivity and robust multimedia functionality, including BluRay.

No contest, it's definately my next purchase.

What I'm really waiting for is the next handheld edition, really. Unless we want to tackle DSi vs Go vs OpenPandora, it's time for 3DS vs Vita. I expect dead bodies in the dozens.

Also, I need to correct the OP about PSMove. The works on it begun even earlier then the Wiimote was announced - you make it sound like it's a rip-off and it's not.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 27, 2012)

PS3

I've had access to all three thanks to family and it's the only console that has honestly made me come back for more.

Wii is a close second though.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 27, 2012)

Huh; I guess I really shouldn't be so surprised about the lack of 360 support.

Anyway, this is really a tossup between the 360 and PS3, both great consoles. I'm tipping my hat to the 360 for the better control (the best game controller yet, I'd argue) and the better online infrastructure, but it's certainly close.


----------



## xist (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't own any of them, but if you asked me which of the three i'd take if you offered me one, then it'd be the PS3 so i guess that's my vote. However, moreso than any of the other polls, all of the consoles listed have been in the lead in the "console race" at some point. It's interesting that they've all shared a great degree of success this time around.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 27, 2012)

xist said:


> It's interesting that they've all shared a great degree of success this time around.


come to think of it, that's true... never thought about it
maybe this is the first gen were something like that happens



Foxi4 said:


> Also, I need to correct the OP about PSMove. The works on it begun even earlier then the Wiimote was announced - you make it sound like it's a rip-off *and it's not*.


yeah right


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm gonna go with the PS3, as i have owned all 3 consoles and not sold the PS3.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 27, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I need to correct the OP about PSMove. The works on it begun even earlier then the Wiimote was announced - you make it sound like it's a rip-off *and it's not*.
> ...



[yt]zin-gK6NEIY[/yt]

[yt]Obx-oz-97LQ[/yt]

The upper video is a presentation of a colour and motion detecting technology showcased by Sony in 2003, which is the core of the PSMove nowadays (round, coloured glowing ball at the end of the Move controller)

The lower video is the Dungeon tech demo showcased by Sony in 2000 at ECTS using the same technology but with large and rather non-handy controllers.

The Wii came out in 2006 and the motion controller for it was first announced in 2005. Clearly Sony was working on the technology used in the Move controller for quite some time before they even had the chance to copy anything. Moreover, do note that from the start neither part of the "primitive controller" was connected to eachother - by definition they were supposed to come as separate controller and off-hand controller.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't remember saying that Nintendo had a camera that tracks a coloured ball. Nor do I remember saying that Sony stole it. I'm sorry you got that impression.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

thaddius said:


> I don't remember saying that Nintendo had a camera that tracks a coloured ball. Nor do I remember saying that Sony stole it. I'm sorry you got that impression.





> Eventually Sony felt just as Microsoft did about the Wii: that it was poor tech that could easily be replicated and it's market share could be stolen.


I'm pretty sure that they didn't "replicate the tech used in the Wii", they just finished their own. If anything, the Wii convinced them that such technology does sell, but in that case I can't say it's replication, it's "being encouraged" at best. Moreover, while I agree that Microsoft obviously wanted a slice of the motion controls cake, it wasn't replicating the Wii either - they went the opposite direction and got rid of a conventional controller altogether.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 28, 2012)

Since when does the Wii use a camera to track a coloured ball? I was referring to the accelerometers, etc. Not the coloured ball stuff from your videos.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Since when does the Wii use a camera to track a coloured ball? I was referring to the accelerometers, etc. Not the coloured ball stuff from your videos.


Accelerometers are not used in the Kinect anyways, plus they are common place in all sorts of devices, not just the Wiimote. The input given by accelerometers was simply more accurate then using just the coloured ball. Sony was perfecting this technology for well over 10 years before its release, do you really thing they didn't come up with the most obvious choice of using an accelerometer to track the tilt throughout this process? I don't think so.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 28, 2012)

So you're saying that if the Wii didn't exist, the Move would have anyway exactly as it is now. Quite the assumption.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

thaddius said:


> So you're saying that if the Wii didn't exist, the Move would have anyway exactly as it is now. Quite the assumption.


And a valid one at that. As you can see from the comparison between the first and second video, Sony was wondering whether to use a long pole or a ball. 3 years later the choice was already made - a ball, due to ergonomical reasons. Round objects are exactly the same from every angle, thus it is impossible to detect their tilt by camera means - every side looks the same. To detect tilt, a decision was made to include an accelerometer.

Nintendo did not invent accelerometers. In fact, they weren't even the first to use accelerometers in gaming either. Early forms of accelerometers were used for example in pinball machines to detect tilt when the player was cheating.

The release of the Wii further proved that an accelerometer does the job well, so again, further encouragement.

This is a simple design choice, thaddius. From a technological stand-point they couldn't have used anything other then a gyro.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd vote for the PS3 but I don't have one so I voted for the Xbox 360.

I do enjoy my Xbox and use it almost daily. Whether it's Netflix or gaming, it's a pretty nifty console.

The Wii just lost on multiplats. Sorry, multiplats beat Nintendo first parties. All day every day.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> This is a simple design choice, thaddius. From a technological stand-point they couldn't have used anything other then a gyro.


And yet all you have is two videos of them using a camera to track coloured things. Anything else is useless speculation. Sorry.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a simple design choice, thaddius. From a technological stand-point they couldn't have used anything other then a gyro.
> ...


So is your claim that they ripped it off the Wii despite the fact that accelerometers were around for ages and were the only possible choice for them to detect tilt when tracking a ball. I am also sorry.

I believe that sentence is misleading, it's simply creative criticism, don't take it to the heart. The Move controller clearly shares some features with the Wiimote and the final shape of the device was surely inspired by it, but technology-wise Sony took different directions then Nintendo in many cases. It's as if we were to say that Nintendo that they chose the shape of the Wiimote based on the shape of everyday remotes and accuse them of ripping off the TV industry.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't remember saying that Nintendo invented the accelerometer either. Sony made a very Wii-remote-like controller, on that we can clearly agree, which was my point in the contested sentence.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

thaddius said:


> I don't remember saying that Nintendo invented the accelerometer either. Sony made a very Wii-remote-like controller, on that we can clearly agree, which was my point in the contested sentence.


No, the contested sentence states that Microsoft and Sony *replicated Wii technology* when in fact Microsoft went the other way entirely, getting rid of controllers in favour of motion detection and gesture recognition and Sony released the PSMove which tracks movement on the basis of a coloured ball and the only unifying feature of it and the WiiMote is the accelerometer which is used to detect tilt only, unlike in the Wii where it is the sole method of detecting 360 degrees of movement unless you're aiming at the screen, in which case it uses simple lightgun technology.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember saying that Nintendo invented the accelerometer either. Sony made a very Wii-remote-like controller, on that we can clearly agree, which was my point in the contested sentence.
> ...


So you went off on a tangent about the Move because you didn't understand my sentence and thought it was about the Kinect? Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2012)

"And the failure of the HD-DVD medium was a blow to the system and it's over-priced player peripheral."

I literally never heard of this and I really don't recall anyone bringing it up as a "major blow" to a system that's enjoyed high sales and a large income stream from Xbox Live and various other things.

EDIT: And yeah, the Wii will win because people are dumb or something. A fine console but it seriously lacked a lot of things.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> "And the failure of the HD-DVD medium was a blow to the system and it's over-priced player peripheral."
> 
> I literally never heard of this and I really don't recall anyone bringing it up as a "major blow" to a system that's enjoyed high sales and a large income stream from Xbox Live and various other things.


Entirely possible that it wasn't a major blow, but MS was backing the HD-DVD with that peripheral and it failed. I'm sure that was a boon for the PS3 and it's blu-ray. That was my reasoning anyway.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 28, 2012)

Wii, because it has some great games, and it's the only console of this gen which still hasn't broken down on me (even if it was a launch day one). Sucks to be an early adopter (especially for pre-Jasper 360s and pre-slim PS3s owners like me...), huh? 

360s has some nice exclusives, and PS3 has them too. They're pretty much on par as it goes with that. Then there's the mish-mash of multiplatform games 360/PS3 which even levels them more.

It's been a close gen this one, with PS3 getting great momentum after a REAAALLY sluggish start. Haven't seen a really interesting title for the 360 for a while, but that's to be expected, with this gen cooling down.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > thaddius said:
> ...


I'm not on a tangent at all - the sentence is clear. Sony and Microsoft ---> Replicated Wii Technology ---> Tried to appeal to the same target audience. There is no doubt in my mind that this is what you originally meant, so I felt that I should correct you. You don't have to get all worked up about it, at the end of the day this is your poll.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 28, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Wii, because it has some great games, and it's the only console of this gen which still hasn't broken down on me


You got a faulty PS3?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 28, 2012)

thaddius said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Wii, because it has some great games, and it's the only console of this gen which still hasn't broken down on me
> ...


Yeah  YLOD. What a shame, I still have some games I need to play on it!  

It's one of the first Backward Compatible ones, so I can't really complain. 

Still, I can't sell it or trash it. It's a BC one 
One day I'll fully reball it or something.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 28, 2012)

Whoa. When doing research for this I looked up the YLOD and all I could find was an article and Sony's response to it saying it happened to a VERY small percent of consoles. Tough luck, man.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2012)

Spent more time with my 360 then my Wii.

I also have more knowledge about the 360 then the Wii so my vote obviously goes to the 360.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 28, 2012)

The Wii wins out here for me.

In terms of exclusives, the Wii is the best without a doubt. Donkey Kong Country Returns, Metroid Prime 3, Super Mario Galaxy 1/2, Sonic Colors, Xenoblade, Monster Hunter Tri, Smash Bros. Brawl, Rhythm Heaven are all amazing games. Those games collectively kick Uncharted and Halo to the curb. And that's only a couple of the games available. WiiWare was pretty great too with the Bit.Trip games and others.

Motion-controls also brought in a big wow-factor of mine when I first bought the console. The fact that I could make a swinging motion and have that mapped in a tennis game was unheard of before. Even apart from the wow-factor, it did help with certain games. Pointer controls are superior to the analog stick in practically every way. Golf games suddenly became fun with motion. Games that use swords such as Red Steel 2 and Skyward Sword simply wouldn't be possible or work as well with a regular controller.

The PS3/360 generally offered the same games. Once I got a decent PC, I didn't see any need for them. After all, all of the games worth owning one for (Deus Ex: HR, Arkham Asylum, Portal 2, etc.) were available in their superior version on the PC. The Wii was unique in that it offered games that couldn't be found elsewhere and were unique to the system. The fact that it was underpowered may have also been a blessing instead of solely a liability in that it forced developers to create unique games for the system.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> The fact that it was underpowered may have also been a blessing instead of solely a liability in that it forced developers to create unique games for the system.


Indeed. I'd have hated seeing the Wii reduced to yet another port-fest like the 360/PS3 currently are. Each system should have its strong points and exclusive capabilities.

If the market was to render each console just an underpowered PC (like most 360/PS3 multiplatform software houses are doing currently), then a serious gamer would just be better getting a good gaming PC outright and completely avoid consoles as they'd be redundant. Luckily Nintendo doesn't do that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

raulpica said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that it was underpowered may have also been a blessing instead of solely a liability in that it forced developers to create unique games for the system.
> ...


Having strong multiplatform games and having strong exclusives are not mutually exclusive, you can have both. Uncharted, God of War, Gears of War and Halo come to mind instantly. If you find the PS3 or the 360 lacking in exclusive titles then you are unfamiliar with their libraries. The Wii has a large number of exclusives strictly because it is too technologically backwards to play anything else. You may find it a blessing but developers did not - they were not creative but constrained, and that can be seen clearly when counting the relative good vs. Shovelware + bad ratio. Rather then working on the actual game they were forced to work on making it work under Wii conditions.  It's astonishing how many really, really bad games are considered "passable" because they're on the Wii. Oh, the famous and reoccuring sentence "good for Wii standards" used by so many critics to justify a high score when the biggest reason for it was "well, it's better than the rest of the shit available, so I gotta recommend it to you, poor souls" can be heared in the distance, echoing. Wii was like a handicapped sportsman in an olympic race - it required separate quality standards, just to be fair.


----------



## BlazeV (Mar 28, 2012)

Voted for PS3 I found it more fun and it had the most playtime over my 360 and Wii.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 28, 2012)

I voted for the PS3 even though I don't own one yet but I played with the PS3 and the Wii before and I found the PS3 had more games i'd enjoy over the Wii. Not saying the Wii is bad but it just depends on your taste and if I had a choice of buying 1 of them i'll definitely pick PS3 (I actually want to get one).


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The Wii has a large number of exclusives strictly because it is too technologically backwards to play anything else.


congrats foxi!  you've made the most stupid statement of the day!

so... according to you, we got Skyward Sword because the Wii is underpowered? not the motion controls?
What about Sin & Punishment 2... same? not because the pointer suits perfectly for the genre?
I could go on and on... but, I guess you get the point 

playing a game just for the graphics its like watching porn for the plot


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 28, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> playing a game just for the graphics its like watching porn for the plot


Some does have a plot though.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> If you find the PS3 or the 360 lacking in exclusive titles then you are unfamiliar with their libraries.


Looks like I should take a pic of my PS3 shelf, I've got almost every PS3 exclusive out there  (actually, only those, I don't care for multiplatform games)

And err... I can't take a pic of my 360 collection, if you catch my drift, but it's quite expansive too.


----------



## prowler (Mar 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> The PS3/360 generally offered the same games. Once I got a decent PC, I didn't see any need for them. After all, all of the games worth owning one for (Deus Ex: HR, Arkham Asylum, Portal 2, etc.) were available on the PC.


But you have games which you can't play on the PC at all.

Have fun missing out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > The Wii has a large number of exclusives strictly because it is too technologically backwards to play anything else.
> ...


Zelda is a Nintendo franchise thus it is exclusive. The motion controls are not exactly "indispensable" in it either. Sin and Punishment 2 is published by Nintendo, guess why it's not on the PSMove. Do some research next time before you make yourself look like an idiot.

Besides, where exactly did I mention graphics? Higher specs not only allow better graphics, which admittedly make the game more appealing optically but also more content and more complex mechanics. Draw distance, amount of active A.I characters, all sorts of physics calculations and so on and so forth require beefy processors which the Wii lacked. At the end of the day, its competitors can do the same and more while at the same time allowing for better graphics and physics.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 28, 2012)

PS3 for me.

+ I don't care for motion control gaming (I'm looking at you, Wii, Kinect and PS Move)
+ Free online multiplayer (I'm looking at you, Xbox 360)
+ Has a HDMI port (Xbox 360 didn't have a HDMI port *then. *Don't flame.)
+ Controller has a built-in rechargeable battery (I'm looking at you, Xbox360 and Wii. Buying a play and charge kit is unnecessary cost)

- Expensive
- Poorer quality multiplatform games (Mostly due to lazy developers trying to cut cost, but oh well)


Now don't get me wrong, I've played all platforms and I think the Xbox 360, the Wii and the PS3 are all equally awesome in their own individual way, but I prefer my PS3 any day.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Zelda is a Nintendo franchise thus it is exclusive. The motion controls are not exactly "*indispensable*" in it either


the entire game is based on that control scheme


Foxi4 said:


> Sin and Punishment 2 is published by Nintendo, guess why it's not on the PSMove. Do some research next time before you make yourself look like an idiot.


yeah... because every single Treasure game has been published by Nintendo. Besides... S&P2 was released one year before the PSmove came out. Seems that you have to do your researh too. Publisher =/= Developer


Foxi4 said:


> Besides, where exactly did I mention graphics? Higher specs not only allow better graphics, which admittedly make the game more appealing optically but also more content and more complex mechanics. Draw distance* (XENOBLADE),* amount of active A.I characters *(THE LAST STORY, *both AI and NPC characters*)*, all sorts of physics blah blah blah blah


----------



## Satangel (Mar 28, 2012)

360 IMHO, just _feels_ better and so solid, although I must say the graphics aren't that good anymore, it's starting to feel old, and I hate all the multimedia services that are crammed down your throat.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

@NahuelDS

There are multiple PSMove games that were released before it and ported over later, but this is not the case with Sin and Punishment 2 *because* Nintendo holds exclusive publishing rights to the title and the developers can do jack about that. You need to use common sense sometimes, it will do you good. That, and read up about publishing and licensing software before you say something silly. Again.

As for your latter two examples, lol and lol. Good games, but for entirely different reasons than the ones you listed. Fanboi much? You can't be that subjective about your opinions, that's humanly impossible. XD


----------



## YayMii (Mar 28, 2012)

Voted PS3 simply because that's the console I play more. But I credit the 360 since I've been playing on Xbox since 2002.

@[member='NahuelDS']:
1. Zelda works without motion controls.
2. Dead Space Extraction came before the Move, and was ported, so your reasoning is invalid. The sole reason S&P2 isn't on Move is because it's a Nintendo franchise.
3. Try combining all of those elements that Foxi4 mentioned into one game. The Wii is simply not powerful enough to do it all.
4. Your whole post is screaming 'fanboy'.
And before you label _me_ as a 'graphics whore', keep in mind that I personally think that even the PS3's graphics aren't that good, and that it doesn't detract me from playing on it anyways.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> amount of active A.I characters *(THE LAST STORY, *both AI and NPC characters*)*,





Spoiler












YES SO MANY CHARACTERS ON SCREEN IT'S JUST CRAZY.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > amount of active A.I characters *(THE LAST STORY, *both AI and NPC characters*)*,
> ...


I just realized something... NPC and A.I treated separately, I like that. Cause, y'know, A.I controlled characters are somehow different from Non-playable characters.

And yes, the "Most Inferior Port of the Decade".


----------



## thaddius (Mar 29, 2012)

I edited my original post to say this, but I just wanted to say it again: thanks to whoever corrected the topic title. Much appreciated.

In other news: 6 days remain!


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see who wins this time


----------



## Satangel (Mar 31, 2012)

Status quo between Wii and PS3  ! 360 is just redundant according to the Temp, bit uprising actually.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 1, 2012)

...The Wii took the lead. But that's to be expected; the 'Temp is a Nintendo forum after all.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 1, 2012)

I voted for the wii.


Yes, I read the entire thread. Yes, it's technically the weakest, multiports suck, multiplayer options are crippled and all that jazz. But it's also the cheapest one, and in the "fun for your money" department, it's simply the best one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> And yes, the "Most Inferior Port of the Decade".



Although to correct myself, I'm not being entirely fair. The Wii was able to have some decent AI counts in Samurai Warriors 3 and Sengoku Basara and still look good (well, "good for the Wii"). Although none of those compare to Dead Rising and Dead Rising 2 in terms of massive AI counts.


----------



## I_AM_BIB (Apr 1, 2012)

I like wii much, but anyway, PS3 gets boring after playing a game constantly, but on wii, i can just pirate games! Also, does PS3 have Skyward Sword?
Yeah.

No.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 1, 2012)

I_AM_BIB said:


> Also, does PS3 have Skyward Sword?



No, it has good games.


----------



## emigre (Apr 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I_AM_BIB said:
> 
> 
> > Also, does PS3 have Skyward Sword?
> ...



A fellow Gamespot reader I presume?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> A fellow Gamespot reader I presume?



Nah, I was just being funny.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 2, 2012)

I_AM_BIB said:


> Also, does PS3 have Skyward Sword?


Does the Wii have any games from the Persona and Disgaea series also does it have Catherine? 

Cause in all seriousness its a console exclusive of course the PS3 isn't going to have a Nintendo exclusive on it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I_AM_BIB said:
> 
> 
> > Also, does PS3 have Skyward Sword?
> ...


Why is everybody so obsessed about Skyward Sword? What's so special about this game that makes it stand out in the crowd? It may be good compared to other Wii releases, but it's only "good for Wii standards" for crying out loud. That, and the forementioned fact that it's a Nintendo exclusive makes your argument erronous, I_AM_BIB.

Fine, you want to play this game the stupid way? Okay! Does the Wii have _Gears of War_? Does it have _Halo_? Does it have _Armored Core_? Does it have _Resistance_? Does it have _Uncharted_? Does it have _Killzone_? _Infamous_, maybe? How about _LittleBigPlanet_? C'mon, maybe_ Metal Gear Solid_? _Wipeout_? _Ace Combat_? _Project Gotham City_? _Valkyrie Chronicles_? I can go on forever. Not that it leads to anything, but I can. _Drop _the freaking "Nintendo Exclusives" argument, it's so easily refutable that it's laughable. Both the PS3 and the XBox360 could handle Skyward Sword with blindfolds on were it not an exclusive release, let it rest.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 3, 2012)

^I agree with them. Also:


I_AM_BIB said:


> I like wii much, but anyway, PS3 gets boring after playing a game constantly, but on wii, i can just pirate games!


What a weak argument. Praising the Wii because of piracy? You know that you can pirate games on the PS3 too, right? RIGHT?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 3, 2012)

YayMii said:


> ^I agree with them. Also:
> 
> 
> I_AM_BIB said:
> ...


You can pirate games on all 3 consoles so that argument is invalid to begin with.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 3, 2012)

Well shucky-darn, colour me confused.





I'm a) surprised that no one here likes the 360, and b) surprised by the Nitnendo love. I thought the Wii had overstayed it's welcome in most people's homes. Don't get me wrong, the Wii's a great, successful system, I guess I just hear a lot of anti-Wii talk and made assumptions.

Here's how the brackets stand so far:




As you can see we're done with the consoles! Soon I'll post the final round before the semi-finals. We're getting there, guys. We're getting there.

EDIT: Added images.


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Trust me that the Wii won though)
> I'm a) surprised that no one here likes the 360, and b) surprised by the Nitnendo love.



This is GBAtemp...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Well shucky-darn, colour me confused.
> (photobucket isn't working for me just now so I'll have to upload the images later. Trust me that the Wii won though)
> I'm a) surprised that no one here likes the 360, and b) surprised by the Nitnendo love. I thought the Wii had overstayed it's welcome in most people's homes. Don't get me wrong, the Wii's a great, successful system, I guess I just hear a lot of anti-Wii talk and made assumptions.
> 
> ...



Well it's still a Nintendo site at it's core. If anything I'm surprised the other consoles did as well as they did. People here just love to hate the Xbox 360 and PS3.

Also people didn't vote the Xbox 360 because people think exclusives actually make consoles and, you know, not the actual console.


----------



## Midna (Apr 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > Well shucky-darn, colour me confused.
> ...


Are you implying that games _don't _make the console?

I hated all the consoles this gen. PC master race this time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> Are you implying that games _don't _make the console?
> 
> I hated all the consoles this gen. PC master race this time.



I'm saying exclusives don't.

I realize my Xbox 360 isn't exactly stellar with exclusives and I honestly don't even like the ones it has. But as a whole I really enjoy the entire library it has to offer and I even like the online system and such.

In all honesty though my opinion would probably be a lot different if all my friends had PS3s instead of Xbox 360s. The only reason I chose a Xbox 360 over a PS3 is to play with my friends. I don't regret the choice but I would've enjoyed a PS3 a lot for like... MGS4.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 3, 2012)

Well we can argue whether exclusives make the console or not, but I imagine for some of the people who did vote for the PS3, they fell that the PS3s exclusives are great/better/best.

Some may not find it surprising that the Wii won, but I guess I spend a lot of time with Nintendo haters, because I genuinely thought that people thought less of it on the whole. I'm happliy wrong though. My prediction was that the Wii and 360 would duke it out though. I certainly didn't expect the PS3 love (not that there's anything wrong with that ).


----------

